# portrait phtography



## &#20845;&#26376;&#39134;&#38634; (May 27, 2005)

i and model both are amateur, this is the first time i send new message, i hoping receive reply from all, thanks!
photographic equipment: camera:Casio.  lighting: u2 aurora ccd400 digital light.


----------



## railman44 (May 27, 2005)

I like it!  It certainly is different.  The color and focus are perfect.  Nicely done!!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (May 27, 2005)

NICE SHOT! keep up the good work!


----------



## aprilraven (May 28, 2005)

she is beautiful..and the concept with the bubbles are great...good job...


----------



## Giraf (May 28, 2005)

Very nice whit the bubbles!!!


----------



## JonK (May 28, 2005)

What a cool concept.
Love the silver hair.


----------



## Kent Frost (May 28, 2005)

Wow, Casio? I'm impressed, especially for it being a Casio.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 28, 2005)

WWWWOOOOOOWWWW amazing shot! I've never done studio portraits, but this one looks like an advertisement! Really cool!! keep on posting!


----------



## photong (May 28, 2005)

wo! that is gorgeous!! the colours all work great together!! the lighting is great too.

having things in the foreground certainly make the image more 3D


----------



## Lensmeister (May 28, 2005)

Puykka Pic ... The model's look is original and awesome ..... Keep on posting


----------



## pursuer (May 28, 2005)

Awsome work, very cool.


----------



## elsaspet (May 28, 2005)

WOW...WOW...AND MORE WOW.  Truly excellent.  Let's see more!


----------



## santanuc (May 30, 2005)

use of bubbles is really great..


----------



## Chiller (May 30, 2005)

Very very cool.  Nice work.


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful model, beautiful picture, and beautiful bubbles... *_* *drools* What more cold you ask for?


----------



## Goowha (May 30, 2005)

&#30475;&#21040;&#20013;&#25991;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;&#23601;&#19968;&#23450;&#35201;&#36827;&#26469;&#30475;&#30475;...HEHE
&#27491;&#22914;&#36825;&#20123;&#22823;&#23478;&#35828;&#30340;&#65292;&#27873;&#27873;&#30340;&#30830;&#26159;&#20026;&#29031;&#29255;&#22686;&#33394;&#20102;&#19981;&#23569;&#65281;


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Uh.... Goowha...? Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Goowha (May 30, 2005)

I will translate for you SonicAdvDX .....

I came in because I saw Chinese name....HEHE
Like everybody's comments, The bubbles are great for pic!


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Appreciate that, Goowha. It showed up on my computer as this...

*&#30475;&#21040;&#20013;&#25991;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;&#23601;&#19968;&#23450;&#35201;&#36827;&#26469;&#30475;&#30475;...HEHE
 &#27491;&#22914;&#36825;&#20123;&#22823;&#23478;&#35828;&#30340;&#65292;&#27873;&#27873;&#30340;&#30830;&#26159;&#20026;&#29031;&#29255;&#22686;&#33394;&#20102;&#19981;&#23569;&#65281;

*Just a bunch of question marks. I need to download the Chinese/Japanese language patch...


----------



## Goowha (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Appreciate that, Goowha. It showed up on my computer as this...
> 
> *&#30475;&#21040;&#20013;&#25991;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;&#23601;&#19968;&#23450;&#35201;&#36827;&#26469;&#30475;&#30475;...HEHE
> &#27491;&#22914;&#36825;&#20123;&#22823;&#23478;&#35828;&#30340;&#65292;&#27873;&#27873;&#30340;&#30830;&#26159;&#20026;&#29031;&#29255;&#22686;&#33394;&#20102;&#19981;&#23569;&#65281;
> ...



God..........I forgot that your system's language patch has no Chinese edition........sorry  That's my fault


----------



## Kent Frost (May 30, 2005)

I see the Chinese symbols....although I still can't read them. The question marks would have made no more or less sense to me. lol


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Meh, yeah, same here, but I thought he was typing in question marks. XP


----------



## thomashibbard (Jan 22, 2008)

i also came in because i saw a chinese name...

i would like to see the pictures of the bubbles&#8212;&#8212;
sounds cool. but the link is gone...


----------



## Cappahayden (Jan 22, 2008)

Pssst.... Thomas....this thread is from almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 22, 2008)

There's no image, and that person, the OP, never came back. HAHA. HAHAHAHA. I'd say this is a pointless revival, but, I got a laugh out of this.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 22, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 22, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> hahahaha



Your avatar always confuses me. I'm like, 'a guy...wait, no, this is a girl with a guy as her avatar.' 

And for the record: My avatar may be a monster, but I'm not.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 22, 2008)

oh no thats just my HTB. (husband to be) for all you losers who dont know. hes a rockstar, but one day he shall be mine....oh yes. he shall.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 22, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> oh no thats just my HTB. (husband to be) for all you losers who dont know. hes a rockstar, but one day he shall be mine....oh yes. he shall.



Anyone ever noticed how it's okay for a girl to 'have a guy' and the guy to be 'hers', but it's not so socially acceptable when a guy 'has a girl' and the girl is 'his'. Because then he's a womanizer. 

Ah, the things I notice in a pointlessly revived thread. Seriously, where'd the OP go? I wonder what ever happened to him...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 23, 2008)

ive never had a problem with a guy saying "shes my girl". its okay when youre referring to them as your spouse not your property.


----------



## surrrrreal (Jan 23, 2008)

Reminds me of a mermaid. =)


----------

